
Ford is taking on Tesla with a new group called Edison - rippsu
https://qz.com/1092396/ford-f-is-taking-on-tesla-tsla-with-a-new-electric-car-group-called-edison/
======
grumble
I think just the choice of name shows the typical big organisation doesn't
'get it' syndrome.

------
King-Aaron
_So they can steal all the ideas and patent them_?

~~~
craftyguy
Don't worry! Westinghouse will come along, buy out Tesla, and destroy Edison!

------
comatose
I like it, kind of, but it's a shame because the story of Tesla vs the big
auto makers seems to have a parallel with Tesla and Edison and many tech
enthusiasts may already be on team Tesla. I do like Ford's work on technology
though.

